# Getting out and about Scotland?



## Lintel (18 January 2016)

So having bought a trailer.. not yet been out in it because of this weather I'm starting to think of places to go, things to do with the boy!
We are in Lanarkshire so looking for any ideas, any fun days/events etc that aren't forever away- nothing particularly competitive it's not my cup of tea- nor lazy bones for that matter!
Thank you in advance


----------



## Jnhuk (18 January 2016)

Depending on what bit of Lanarkshire you are in as it does stretch a little! Am a wee bit further east than you but there is always plenty of stuff on. Check out RC websites/facebook pages for the equestrian centres. Trec maybe worth having a look at if you are not wanting competitive stuff but fun days out.


----------



## Shutterbug (18 January 2016)

SERC have some taster days over in Strathclyde Park for endurance training - I have been to one, it was quite fun and you can buy a permit for the hacking at Strathclyde Park should you wish to go back to just hack out. They have a Endurance Ridden Training day coming up on 27th march which I am taking my youngster to.  They also have some TREC events coming up at mid Drumloch Equestrian - look for them on Facebook


----------



## spookypony (31 January 2016)

Was about to say something similar! SERC pleasure rides might be just your thing!


----------

